# $600 fares last week, $20 total tips



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

So if you waited a table at a restaurant, someone had a $600 bill and only tipped 3% they would never be able to order anything at that restaurant again. That might even make the news. That's a rare piece of shit customer.

Now this is 90%+ passengers that do not tip. That's disgusting. People are that vain, entitled, and take everything for granted. Also Uber is to blame somewhat for manipulating fares, changing prices, and "tip is included" bs marketing.

What is the percentage of people who tip in that market?


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't like people asking for good ratings, or the signs in the car... but a sign that would be called for is educating passengers that stats say 95% of passengers do NOT tip and that is unacceptable. If you had a $250 restaurant bill would you tip $5 and expect to ever be able to go back to that restaurant? Educate them, so when they try to get out of an uncomfortable situation, and be a pos and not tip on the app, they consider that they are piles of shit. Uber does not pay the drivers shit. They continuously take more and more of the fare and pay the drivers less. The entire company is regulated by a 1-5 star rating system by a 5% tipping customer base. I've done over 1,500 rides and given 95% of those passengers 5 star ratings. I don't want to be bothered with that. But considering 95% of people don't tip, give all the passengers 1 or 2 star ratings no matter what. There is a 95% chance they aren't going to tip and many will also give you a shitty rating.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Smokenburn said:


> So if you waited a table at a restaurant, someone had a $600 bill and only tipped 3% they would never be able to order anything at that restaurant again. That might even make the news. That's a rare piece of shit customer.
> 
> Now this is 90%+ passengers that do not tip. That's disgusting. People are that vain, entitled, and take everything for granted. Also Uber is to blame somewhat for manipulating fares, changing prices, and "tip is included" bs marketing.
> 
> What is the percentage of people who tip in that market?


I did 10 rides yesterday. A little over $100 in earnings. My only "tips" were the usual "I'll tip you in the app later" . Yeah right. And half a cup of coffee after the pax spilled part of it going out the door during a gas station stop. Half is better than nothing though I suppose.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber has groomed a culture of the lowest common denominator.

Why would rates/mile now be based on a 10,000th of a cent ? one TEN THOUSANDTH of a cent. Uber has gone f/ taking 20% to 40% in 2 years and the rates/mile are 30% less. They are hoping people aren't aware they are pulling out the rug that slowly. What a vile ****ing company - whoever is operating Uber is a psycho.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Most times tips reflect the service you give. 
Then there are the usual FUber riders. 
Most eating joints if you have a large gang and/or a large tab, the tip will be automatically added.


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

It's ridiculous the amount of passengers that don't tip. I don't know why we can't rate the passengers later then I'd give them a 0 for the cheap ones that don't tip. I mean really last time I did it for an hour 3 rides and make 7 bucks.


----------



## Londonman (Mar 26, 2017)

I seem to do ok, regally get $5 tips, also got a $23 tip a few weeks ago on $100 trip.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber pax are the lowest, cheapest, most pathetic bunch of losers out there. I hope they all go to Uber Purgatory Hell after dying and get no tips during a never-ending, base rate Express Pool ride through the shittiest, most dangerous neighborhood on earth.

Forever for eternity + 1.

Seriously, they suck crusty donkey balls.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Uber pax are the lowest, cheapest, most pathetic bunch of losers out there. I hope they all go to Uber Purgatory Hell after dying and get no tips during a never-ending, base rate Express Pool ride through the shittiest, most dangerous neighborhood on earth.
> 
> Forever for eternity + 1.
> 
> Seriously, they suck crusty donkey balls.


It is easy, if you do not feel you are being compensated fairly than stop driving. Tips are always optional, there is no reason to be angry at a passenger for exercising his or her option not to tip..... Though I do hear you I don't enjoy having passengers in my vehicle either who differ in opinion from me on tips.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Uber pax are the lowest, cheapest, most pathetic bunch of losers out there. I hope they all go to Uber Purgatory Hell after dying and get no tips during a never-ending, base rate Express Pool ride through the shittiest, most dangerous neighborhood on earth.
> 
> Forever for eternity + 1.
> 
> Seriously, they suck crusty donkey balls.


ROFLMAO 7X...................................


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I did 10 rides yesterday. A little over $100 in earnings. My only "tips" were the usual "I'll tip you in the app later" . Yeah right. And half a cup of coffee after the pax spilled part of it going out the door during a gas station stop. Half is better than nothing though I suppose.


That's a great tip by way of a cleaning fee. Should be worth $20-$40.



Uberfunitis said:


> It is easy, if you do not feel you are being compensated fairly than stop driving. Tips are always optional, there is no reason to be angry at a passenger for exercising his or her option not to tip..... Though I do hear you I don't enjoy having passengers in my vehicle either who differ in opinion from me on tips.


No one needs your worthless advice. Your opinions are vile and not welcome.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> No one needs your worthless advice. Your opinions are vile and not welcome.


You are of course welcome to disregard my comments, but they will not stop.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are of course welcome to disregard my comments, but they will not stop.


Nor will mine. My cause is to defeat, your cause!


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

$20 for $600 is really bad. I'm usually around $10-$15 per $60.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> So if you waited a table at a restaurant, someone had a $600 bill and only tipped 3% they would never be able to order anything at that restaurant again. That might even make the news. That's a rare piece of shit customer.


You actually answered your own query. They know they won't be getting the same driver again ( or be able to order from the same restaurant in your example) umm so yeah they can stiff em.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Uber pax are the lowest, cheapest, most pathetic bunch of losers out there. I hope they all go to Uber Purgatory Hell after dying and get no tips during a never-ending, base rate Express Pool ride through the shittiest, most dangerous neighborhood on earth.
> 
> Forever for eternity + 1.
> 
> Seriously, they suck crusty donkey balls.


And your a driver lol???


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

I still think riders are used to the "no tips" motto that Uber used to have. What I don't like is no tips when I have to get out of the car to help with the passengers luggage or groceries. Thats just f'n cheap if you don't tip a driver helping like that.


----------



## dman0617 (Mar 13, 2018)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I still think riders are used to the "no tips" motto that Uber used to have. What I don't like is no tips when I have to get out of the car to help with the passengers luggage or groceries. Thats just f'n cheap if you don't tip a driver helping like that.


A lot of passangers say "I'm already paying X dollars for this ride so I shouldnt have to tip.... Either they dont know anything about expenses and running a buisness, they aren't good at math, they dont know that drivers do this for profit, or they don't know that uber takes large chunks of the fare. Maybe its some kind of combo of all of the above. One things for sure I'll take someones advice from above and stop driving pretty soon. Just trying to reach my short term goals first.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And your a driver lol???


Yessir! A highly-rated one at that.

I'm a very good pretender. As in, I will pretend to be nice, pretend to care, pretend to be considerate. And I'm a good driver, smooth sailing and I know my city well.

All of this being said, I still think many many many rideshare pax are vile. But I hide it well.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yessir! A highly-rated one at that.
> 
> I'm a very good pretender. As in, I will pretend to be nice, pretend to care, pretend to be considerate. And I'm a good driver, smooth sailing and I know my city well.
> 
> All of this being said, I still think many many many rideshare pax are vile. But I hide it well.


Yes I remember me and you have the same rating but what I mean when I ask that is.. do you enjoy it? I don't do a job that I don't enjoy. Putting on a fake personality all day would seem like something I would not enjoy..maybe you do.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dman0617 said:


> A lot of passangers say "I'm already paying X dollars for this ride so I shouldnt have to tip.... Either they dont know anything about expenses and running a buisness, they aren't good at math, they dont know that drivers do this for profit, or they don't know that uber takes large chunks of the fare. Maybe its some kind of combo of all of the above. One things for sure I'll take someones advice from above and stop driving pretty soon. Just trying to reach my short term goals first.


Most pax have parents who failed them miserably in the etiquette and basic human decency categories.

I guarantee if today's millennial entitled pax were being raised by parents that PARENTED rather than people who gave birth to them but want to be their best friends (heaven forbid little Madison and Riley don't like Mommy and Daddy for a moment!), tipping those in service positions would be done by almost everyone.

I get tips from 80% of folks over the age of 38ish. Unfortunately I live in a young city where he majority of pax are between 22 - 32. Prime entitled millennial age. Hence, most pax don't tip. If I moved to an area where most pax were 40-80, I bet the percentage would go way up. It's just a matter of which generation one is raised during. Younger kids today are so into themselves and they were parented to believe they can do anything they want with zero repercussions; I am so glad I'll be dead and scatter in the ocean when the millennial generation is running the world.



CJfrom619 said:


> Yes I remember me and you have the same rating but what I mean when I ask that is.. do you enjoy it? I don't do a job that I don't enjoy. Putting on a fake personality all day would seem like something I would not enjoy..maybe you do.


I play a game with it and once I'm actually DOING IT, I can get into it.

While I'm home and just thinking about it, or dreading having to go do it, I hate it. But once I'm in my car making money, I usually think "it could be worse." I just hate the fact that I'm ruining my car, and that I'm not tipped for the service I provide. I raked in the cash as a server (during college) because I can sweet talk a dog off a meat wagon and sell ice to eskimos. But the millennial generation is just cheap since Uber is all they know; they don't appreciate the fact that they're getting better cleaner safer rides for 1/4th the cost of a taxi the way people my age appreciate it. They expect to get 20 miles for $20, which to me is absurd and means I tip extra extra well since I know the driver is making shit.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Most pax have parents who failed them miserably in the etiquette and basic human decency categories.
> 
> I guarantee if today's millennial entitled pax were being raised by parents that PARENTED rather than people who gave birth to them but want to be their best friends (heaven forbid little Madison and Riley don't like Mommy and Daddy for a moment!), tipping those in service positions would be done by almost everyone.
> 
> ...


Different way of thinking I guess. I mean if I didn't like the job I did I would go find another job. Simple as that. I love doing rideshare for many reasons..the main reason is its easy. I don't ever dread driving and opposite I look forward to it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Most pax have parents who failed them miserably in the etiquette and basic human decency categories.
> 
> I guarantee if today's millennial entitled pax were being raised by parents that PARENTED rather than people who gave birth to them but want to be their best friends (heaven forbid little Madison and Riley don't like Mommy and Daddy for a moment!), tipping those in service positions would be done by almost everyone.


We have a vastly different idea on what good parenting is. A good parent does not get his or her kid to do something just because others say that they should. They teach them to think for themselves and evaluate each situation. I have yet to see anyone give a good reason to tip other than I want a tip I want a tip I want a tip. My pay is to low I want a tip. The older generations have done a real disservice in allowing the tipping culture to take hold in the US.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I get tipped on about 15% of my trips mostly by tourists or service providers. Since 90% of my trips are 1.5x or above I am far less likely to be tipped the higher the surge rate because the pax already think they are paying too much.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Most of our clientele are low life losers that used to ride the bus but are now to lazy to even walk to the corner.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> Uber has groomed a culture of the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Why would rates/mile now be based on a 10,000th of a cent ? one TEN THOUSANDTH of a cent. Uber has gone f/ taking 20% to 40% in 2 years and the rates/mile are 30% less. They are hoping people aren't aware they are pulling out the rug that slowly. What a vile &%[email protected]!*ing company - whoever is operating Uber is a psycho.


It's not cents, it's dollars but I get your point.

The mileage rate here in Chicago is $0.95/mile. 75% is $0.7125. I think I remember something I learned in school about the rule of significant figures. If Uber applied this rule, the $0.0025 would not be significant and would be rounded off to $0.71. Over the course of a year of driving, it would cost me about $75.

Given the rate at which Uber is burning through cash, maybe they could use that extra $75.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I get tipped on about 15% of my trips mostly by tourists or service providers. Since 90% of my trips are 1.5x or above I am far less likely to be tipped the higher the surge rate because the pax already think they are paying too much.


Very true. Surge rides are less likely to get tipped just because riders are already paying a high fare. Most likely the rider is paying double what your making..but In my personal opinion if I'm paying $60 for a 15 mile ride because of surge what's a $5 tip to show gratitude towards the driver. That is how I think but most people think I can't give this guy a tip I just paid $60 for a ride. Weird mentality's but I think mine would be in the minority but I tip any chance I get and I don't stick by 15% rule.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I still think riders are used to the "no tips" motto that Uber used to have. What I don't like is no tips when I have to get out of the car to help with the passengers luggage or groceries. Thats just f'n cheap if you don't tip a driver helping like that.


Yeah if my ass gets out of the car for you, your ass needs to tip. Period. There's nothing complicated about this equation.



CJfrom619 said:


> Different way of thinking I guess. I mean if I didn't like the job I did I would go find another job. Simple as that. I love doing rideshare for many reasons..the main reason is its easy. I don't ever dread driving and opposite I look forward to it.


If I drove in SD I'd probably enjoy it a lot more. LA is 100% traffic 100% of the time. Even at 3 am people are driving like maniacs on the freeways. It's atrocious. Everywhere you go, every hour of the day and night.

My parents live in Coronado so I'm familiar with your area - whenever they complain about "bad traffic" down there I have to laugh because the worst traffic in SD is like the lightest traffic in LA. Not saying traffic doesn't get bad down there, but it's another world compared to the constant hell up here in LA.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yeah if my ass gets out of the car for you, your ass needs to tip. Period. There's nothing complicated about this equation.
> 
> If I drove in SD I'd probably enjoy it a lot more. LA is 100% traffic 100% of the time. Even at 3 am people are driving like maniacs on the freeways. It's atrocious. Everywhere you go, every hour of the day and night.
> 
> My parents live in Coronado so I'm familiar with your area - whenever they complain about "bad traffic" down there I have to laugh because the worst traffic in SD is like the lightest traffic in LA. Not saying traffic doesn't get bad down there, but it's another world compared to the constant hell up here in LA.


I have never seen your ass, however I am certain it would be deserving of a very generous tip!


----------

